# Penn 430ss



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

I came across a Penn 430ss. The older all metal one. I have a 7ft inshore spinning medium heavy Ugly Stick Lite. Giving the action of the ugly stick the MH is comparable to most other medium action rods. My question is, is this reel to small or is it ok for this rod? It's going to be used mostly for flounder,small pups and specs. Also, do you know if this reel is braid friendly? If not i was thinking 10 or 12lb suffix.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Do not know about Braid as I use Mono 8&10lb. on mine. But I have been using a 4300SS for years great reel landed hundreds of 30" plus Reds. A great inshore reel easy to work on.:fishing:
opcorn:


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Is the 4300ss the same size as the 430ss?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes the 430ss is the older model i believe, but i do know they are the same size.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

...I have 5 430 ss's...the all mental ones...that is My go to MIRROLURE REEL..bought one brand new in the box..got the other 4 on E-bay...run 8 pound Fireline on 2 ..8 lb preminum Ande on the other and have 2 spares....
..started with 20 lb power pro in my initial non-mono days and it did fine..8 lb Fireline is the stuff though or just straight 8 lb mono...
..I LOVE THEM REELS....They are my speckled trout reels whether its Mirrolure or top water or live bait......
...i love the 550 penn metals too...another wind-em grind-em reel that will just keep on keeping on..
..the graphite 4300 ARE NOT the reel ...the original 430 is and I had rather have 1/2 a original 430 than 2 whole 4300's..same for the 550 and the 5500's....


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

pier-legend said:


> ...I have 5 430 ss's...the all mental ones...that is My go to MIRROLURE REEL..bought one brand new in the box..got the other 4 on E-bay...run 8 pound Fireline on 2 ..8 lb preminum Ande on the other and have 2 spares....
> ..started with 20 lb power pro in my initial non-mono days and it did fine..8 lb Fireline is the stuff though or just straight 8 lb mono...
> ..I LOVE THEM REELS....They are my speckled trout reels whether its Mirrolure or top water or live bait......
> ...i love the 550 penn metals too...another wind-em grind-em reel that will just keep on keeping on..
> ..the graphite 4300 ARE NOT the reel ...the original 430 is and I had rather have 1/2 a original 430 than 2 whole 4300's..same for the 550 and the 5500's....


What size/type rods do you have them on:fishing:


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The 4300SS I have is a Graphite.See previous post. Would like to find a 430. :fishing::beer:


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

bassnut said:


> What size/type rods do you have them on:fishing:


Depends on time of year..but usually have em on 7' 10-20 Shimano rods...
In Mirroluring I have tried EVERYTHING to get "MY" Mirrolure "feel"... (cheep to custom)and have found a rod that just fits me..

I keep one on a 7"6 8-17lb rod in surf season..
They fly just fine on about any 7' 8-17 lb rod....


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

my more recent 440ssg is very nice.
even tho its made in china. quality is not bad at all.

landed nice sized stripers and its strong enough for its size/weight.


----------

